# Brauche dringend Hilfe beim erstellen eines XP-Netzwerkes!



## Buggy84 (31. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe beim Aufbau eines Netztwerkes mit XP_Rechnern. In unserer Firma geht in Sachen Netzwerk alles drunter und drüber. Jeder Nutzer verstellt das System, pfuscht von einem Rechner zum nächsten und ich muss das alles immer wieder grade biegen. Ich dachte mir nun, ich änder die ganze Geschichte, weiß aber leider noch nicht, was ich alles dafür brauche und wie es geht.
Das Netzwerk an sich sollte über einen Server laufen (Auch XP-PC). Auf diesem Server möchte ich für jeden einzelnen User sein eigenes Stück Festplatte reservieren. Auf den Clientrechnern soll sich nun jeder Nutzer mit Username und Passwort registrieren müssen. Das Ändern von Systemeinstellungen auf den Clientrechnern soll nicht mehr möglich sein. Genauso wie das Installieren von Programmen und das Hochspielen von großen Dateien auf die Rechnereigene Festplatte. Jeder Nutzer soll also sein eigenen Namen und sein Passwort bekommen. Seine Daten soll er auf dem Server-Rechner abspeichern.

Ist eine solche Netzwerkkonfiguration auf XP möglich? Wenn ja, wer kann mit beschreiben wie, bzw. wer kennt ein gutes Tutorial?

Für Eure Hilfe bin ich euch echt dankbar, ein sauber konfiguriertes Netzwerk würde mir viel Stress ersparen!

Es grüßt

Bug


----------



## TheBadDwarf (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Buggy84,

soweit ich weiss, brauchst für eine solche Server-Client Lösung mindestens Win2k Server mit Active Directory, damit du einen bestimmten Festplattenbedarf an einzelne User oder PCs vergeben kannst und damit sich die Clietns an diesem Rechner mit Benutzernamen und Passwort einloggen können. Im Active Directory kann man dann auch einstellen, wie das mit den Benutzerrechten aussieht, wegen den Systemeinstellungen usw. Win2k Server ist allerdings nicht billig, da eine Lizenz pro Client benötigt wird.

Allerdings kannst du das ganze auch mit XP lösen, ist allerdings sowas von aufwendig, dass das ne Menge Zeit und Geduld braucht. Letzten Endes ist die Lösung dann aber auch nicht das Wahre, aber es geht. Du musst nur auf jedem Client den selben Benutzernamen mit Passwort einrichten, auch auf dem XP-"Server", wobei der XP-"Server" tatsächlich auch nur ein Client ist. Auf diesem Server müssen ebenfalls alle Benutzernamen mit den gleichen Passwörtern vorhanden sein. Dann kannst du auf dem Server Freigaben mit eingeschränkten Zugriffen anlegen und auch für jeden PC Speicherplatz einrichten. Wie das jetzt genau geht, kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen, kann aber bis morgen mal nachschauen. Dann musst du auf jedem Client die Benutzerrechte einschränken, damit sie nicht die Systemeinstellungen, oder was auch immer du verbieten willst, ändern können. Aber wie gesagt: es reicht nicht aus, wenn du das nur auf dem Server machst! Du musst das auf jedem Client exatkt gleich einrichten UND auf dem Server.

Ne bessere Idee wäre aber,  glaube ich, wenn du alle Benutzerkonten auf allen Rechner anlegst, dann auf den Clients die Benutzerrechte für den Zugriff auf z.B. C:\Windows untersagst und was sonst noch so verboten ist, und auf dem Server dann Freigaben mit Benutzerrechten einrichtes.

Bsp:

Benutzername: Xyz
Passwort: ****

Dann kannst du auf dem Server mit einem Rechtsklick auf den freizugebenden Ordner mit einem Rechtsklick in die Optionen "Freigabe und Sicherheit". Hier stellst du dann unter Sicherheit ein, dass nur der "Administrator" (nicht "Administratoren") und der Benutzer "Xyz" Lese- und Schreibzugriff hat (geht nur, wenn die Ordneroptionen nicht auf "Einfache Dateifreigabe" eingestellt sind). Das gleiche dann bei der Freigabe. Jetzt kannst du auf jedem Client bei der Anmeldung des Benutzers Xyz die Freigabe vom Server auf dem Client mit einem sog. "Netzlaufwerk" verbinden. Dieses Netzlaufwerk bekommt dann einen Buchstaben wie ein "echtes" Laufwerk, ist im Arbeitsplatz unter dem Laufwerksbuchstaben zu sehen und bezieht sich auf den freigegebenen Ordner des Servers.

Aber wie gesagt, das musst du für jeden Client und jeden Benutzer machen!

Hoffe, das hilft dir wenigstens ein kleines bischen weiter.


----------



## Buggy84 (31. Juli 2005)

Klasse! Vielen Dank, damit komm ich auf jeden Fall ein großes STück weiter!
Es wird zwar recht aufwändig, aber das muss ich eben in Kauf nehmen. 
Jetzt musst du mir nur noch kurz erklären, wie ich das mit dem Netzwerklaufwerk hinbekomme, das hab ich noch nie gemacht. Ansonsten kann ich den Rest weitesgehend nachvollziehen. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Ich hoffe du meldest dich nochmal. Ich werd morgen mit dem Netzwerk anfangen und kurz Bericht geben wie gut alles fürs erste klappt!

Vielne Dank nochmal, dein Beitrag war und ist mir ne große Hilfe


----------



## TheBadDwarf (31. Juli 2005)

Bitte, bitte, gern geschehen. Dafür sind wir ja hier.

Ein Netzlaufwerk verbindest du wie folgt:

Sobald du auf dem "Server" die Freigabe angelegt hast, meldest du dich an einem Client an.
Dann mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Netzwerkumgebung.
Im Menü wählst du "Mit Netzlaufwerk verbinden".
Jetzt kannst du einige Dinge einstellen, ich glaube auch mit welchem Benutzernamen du dich an der Freigabe anmelden möchtest. Hier solltest du natürlich den richtigen Benutzernamen und dessen Passwort eintragen.
Dann kannst du auswählen, unter welchem Buchstaben das Netzlaufwerk im Arbeitsplatz erscheint.
Netzlaufwerke werden normalerweise nach dem letzten freien Buchstaben im Alphabet benannt, ist aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn du einen anderen freien Buchstaben auswählst.

Was ich jetzt allerdings nicht genau sagen kann ist, ob das Netzlaufwerk dann nur für den Benutzer verbunden wird, unter dem du es einrichtest, oder ob es bei allen Benutzern auftaucht. Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren.
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann sag bescheid, es gibt eine Lösung dafür, aber die habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf.

Richte das Netzlaufwerk einfach mal unter einem Benutzernamen an und melde dich dann ab und unter einem anderen Benutzernamen wieder an. Wenn das Netzlaufwerk nicht verbunden wird, ist alles i.O. Ansonsten muss man da nachhelfen.


----------



## Buggy84 (2. August 2005)

Nàbend!

Also, ich hab das Netzwerk jetzt soweit fertig, dass ich die ganze Geschichte mal testen konnte konnte und komme zu folgendem Schluss:

Ich hab auf dem Server für jeden Benutzer im Netz einen eigenen Ordner erstellt. Das war der Ordner, auf den NUR diese eine Person zugreifen können sollte. Bei den Einstellungen für die Zugriffsrechte scheiterte mein Plan. Es funktioniert offenbar nicht, Benutzer "XYZ" von Computer X1 auf den Ordner zugreifen zu lassen. Benutzer XYZ kann aber am Server sehr wohl zugreifen. Grund dafür ist, dass ich bei der Eingabe der Zugangsberechtigungen den Pfad angeben muss. 

Ich habe benutzer X auf dem Server und auf dem Client. Pfad: \\server\benutzer1

Dummerweise steht der pfad \\server\ standartmäßig schon drin. Das ändern ist offensichtlich möglich, aber in diesem Aufbau wohl nicht, den in der Auswahlliste steht nur "Server"... nicht aber Rechner1, Rechner2, Rechner3...etc.
Manuell ist der pfad auch nicht zu ändern. 

Weißt du eine Lösung? Oder hab ich was übersehen? 

Als zweites hab ich nicht gefunden, wo ich die rechte für die eingeschränkten Benutzer beschneiden kann. Unter Lokale sicherheitsrichtlinien oder so hab ich einzig und allein das umstellen der systemuhr durch ein eingeschränktes Konto ändern können. Das nervt mich ein bissl. Gibts sonst noch wo scalter, die ich umlegen kann, um zum Beispiel den Zugriff auf C:\Windows zu unterbinden? Oder die Einstellungen der Grafik? Gibt es möglicherweise ein gutes tool dafür?

Ansonsten läuft es recht gut. Ich hab das Netzwerk (jedenfalls ein eil davon) jetzt erstmal ohne zugriffrechtunterscheidung aufgebaut. das kann man ja noch nachträglich einbasteln.
Das Netzwerklaufwerk unterscheidet übrigens wirklich nach Konto.
Benutzer 1 auf Konto 1 hat nur das passende Laufwerk für Benutzer 1, während Benutzer 2 auf Konto 2 nur das passende Laufwerk für Benutzer 2 hat usw.

Vieleicht weißt du ja noch ne Lösung für meine Probleme!
Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Mühe!


----------



## TheBadDwarf (2. August 2005)

Hallo Buggy84,

um den Zugriff auf z.B. "C:\WINDOWS" zu unterbinden, bestimmst du ganz einfach die Zugriffsrechte für diesen Ordner. Standardmäßig hat der Benutzer "Jeder" zugriff darauf. Den musst du einfach rausnehmen oder ihm jede Berechtigung untersagen. Dann fügst du wieder "normale" Benutzer hinzu, die darauf zugreifen dürfen. Soll außer Admin und SYSTEM kein "normaler" Benutzer Zugriff haben, fügst du einfach keinen hinzu (achte aber darauf, dass wichtige Benutzer wie Administrator oder System, die vorher eingetragen waren, auch weiterhin eingetragen bleiben!).

Für die anderen Dinge muss ich mal kurz nachgrübeln 

PS: Danke für die Info, dass das mit den Netzlaufwerken tatsächlich so geklappt hat. Habe das vorher in der Art und Weise auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## TheBadDwarf (2. August 2005)

Und nochmal tach.

Hab mir dein Problem nochmal genau angesehen, mit der Zugriffsberechtigung auf das Verzeichnis, dass für jeden Benutzer dort hinterlegt ist.

Du kannst das "\\Server" nicht ändern! Brauchst du aber auch nicht. Du musst ja wie gesagt auf dem Server jeden Benutzer anlegen, der auf jeder beliebigen Workstation angelegt ist. Wenn also an PC X1 der User Xyz angelegt und auf X2 der User Abc, dann muss auf dem Server sowohl für Abc, als auch für Xyz ein Account hinterlegt sein. Dann kannst du die Berechtigung des Ordners auf dem Server auf einen dieser User beschränken. Natürlich steht dann da "\\Server\Xyz" oder "\\Server\Abc". Macht aber nichts.

Wenn du dann an EGAL welcher Workstation als Xyz angemeldet bist und auf das Verzeichnis auf dem Server zugreifen willst, dass nur für Xyz freigegeben ist, dann sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Ansonsten sollte vom Server die Aufforderung kommen, sich mit einem Benutzernamen und Passwort für diese Freigabe anzumelden. In diesem Fall nicht schwer, ist ja der Selbe mit dem gleichen Passwort. Nur weil da "\\Server\Xyz" steht, meldet man sich dann zwar als ein Benutzer an, der vom Server verwaltet wird, aber wer sich an einer Workstation mit Xyz anmeldet, kennt ja seinen Benutzernamen und das Passwort. Wenn auf dem Server alles gleich eingerichtet ist, sollte man auch mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen und Passwort zugriff bekommen.

Hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Buggy84 (2. August 2005)

Ohhh ja, das hilft mir sehr weiter.    
Ich werd das morgen gleich mal austesten und dann wieder Bericht erstatten... Hah... ich seh es schon vor mir... *träum*... ein User im Netzwerk, dem alle seine Rechte genommen werden, außer dem, seine Daten nur noch in einem Ordner speichern zu können... und das ist der Server... muuuhahaahahah!
Btw: Was hälst du von VNC? Ich hab das heute mal angeschaut und bin recht zufrieden, auch wenn es das Netzwerk ziemlich bremmst...

Danke nochmal, für deine 2 Beiträge... hilft mir echt weiter


----------



## TheBadDwarf (2. August 2005)

Tja, VNC hm?

Also ehrlich gesagt, kann ich nur was mit VPN anfangen. Schon öfter mal diese Kürzel gehört, aber was die so alles anstellen können -> keine Ahnung.

Klär mich mal auf!


----------



## IAN (3. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
was verspricht du dir von der VNC-Konsole?
Nicht mehr zu jedem Rechner zu laufen? Oder eher den Remote Zugriff?
Gruß
IAN


----------



## Buggy84 (3. August 2005)

Zarvuz! 

Und es ist geschafft! Ja, ich hab es hingebogen! Vielen Dank an Dwarf, der mir geholfen hat. Es klappt wirklich mit der Freigabe \\server\benutzer... wahnsinn! Vielen Dank, das erspart mir jetzt erstmal für ne Weile die ganze "Mach mal das Netz wieder okay" - Tour. Klasse! Trotzdem werd ich wohl das nächste Mal das Server Betriebssystem nutzen, oder direkt, learning by doing und nachfraging, linux verwenden. Soll ja eh besser laufen, obwohl sich auch da die geister scheiden. 

VNC... ja, also ich habs mal drauf gemacht. Vorteil: Remotezugriff auf alle Rechner... also kann man quasi zu zweit an einem Problem arbeiten, auch wenn man nicht in einem Zimmer sitzt. Auch sicher gut, wenn man mal nicht inna Arbeit ist und dann mal fix vom I-Netz aus auf das Netzwerk zugreifen will. Nicht schlecht die Geschichte mein ich. Nur Leider bereits im Netzwerk schon ne recht lahme geschichte, eventuell für den Interneteinsatz nicht unbedingt geschaffen. Aber nach dem Motto Trial&Error mal nen Versuch wert. Im Netzwerk sicher ne ganz gute Geschichte, mal sehn wie lange.

Also,nochmal danke! Vielen, Vielen Dank!

Tform1 Button.Click (Sender: TObject);
Var ahnung: int, 

begin

a:=strtoint(edit1.text);

if  ahnung>=0 then 
begin
 search.with.google;
  find.nothing;
  goto(http://www.tutorials.de);
   ask.question
end //of then
                        else
  dreh.däumchen.und.bleib.dumm;
end //of if

showmessage("Danke für alles");

end;

end.


----------

